# [Aporte] Control con sensor de temperatura con PIC16f628



## sawamura15 (Nov 18, 2012)

Aca les dejo un proyecto que encontre en una pagina la cual me sirvio mucho, funciona 100% ya que yo mismo lo implemente.

El control de sistema de temperatura funciona como un comparador programable, al llegar a cierta temperatura que anteriormente ha sido prorgama se activa un rele.

Espero que les sirva.


----------



## culonico (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola, sirve para un auto?


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 8, 2015)

culonico dijo:


> Hola, sirve para un auto?



pues si podria servir,  pues por lo que veo se puede ajustar el comparador para activar el rele


----------



## culonico (Mar 8, 2015)

Gracias, voy a poner a tratar de sacarlo


----------

